# jersey bottle calf questions



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I was wondering what your calf feeding schedules are?
I recently got a month old Jersey bull calf who seems like a giant next to my mini cows and calves. This calf will be dinner. He is really skinny. I have started with feeding him milk replacer 2 quarts in the morning, 1 quart in the afternoon and 2 quarts again at night since he is so skinny. Could I feed him even more? I just bought creep today so hopefully, he starts eating that soon. He is a good hundred pounds I would say.

At what age can a calf generally be weaned? 

He also has weepy eyes, does anyone know if I can just mix some terramycin powder in with his replacer to fix that? I have had him about 4 days and it just started yesterday. I am pretty sure it is just a run of the mill eye infection that my sheep occasionally get but no one this year and nothing on the cows either.

Should I band him at this point? Can I just use my sheep bands and equipment? When do you guys usually band your calves?

Thank you!!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hi
Yes band him now.
Don't increase his milk.
Jerseys are slow growers.
Get him eating grains, it aids in rumen development.
Dairy animals are genetically slimmer than beef breeds.
Band with the same equipement.
Sounds like you have things under control.....Topside


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You have had him 4 days, don't over feed him. 3 times a day is alright but at a month twice a day would be ok. Give him enough but leave him looking for more. Get some calf manna for first solid food. Give recommended amount. 1 bag is enough, start calf creep when the bag is half gone. Keep good clean water in front of him at all times, small bucket cleaned and refilled twice a day, some medication (electrolites) in it is good too. A little fresh high quality hay is good. I would not band him until you know all is well, he doesn't need more stress right now. Some eye medication is good. Jerseys can be tougher to raise, don't take him off milk too soon, 12 weeks is good, start slowly weaning milk at 8...James


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Just want to add how folks "kill with kindness". Today I ran into a person who bought an weaned Angus bottle calf from me. I asked how the calf was? They replied "dead", they brought the calf home acting like they know everything about everything. They didn't listen to any of my advice and started it horse feed, and also started feeding it milk replacer, of course to much per day....Vet was called out, the calf was bloated beyond hope, and was put down. Vet said the stomach actually ruptured under pressure...Kristen I guess my point is that feeding them to much will not produce a healthy calf, often times a dead calf. In a calf/cow pasture setting the calf may drink milk eight-ten times a day in small quanties, bottle feeding is tricky business and I think you are overfeeding your calf. If your getting away with it then don't change the routine.....I didn't realize you have only had the calf 4 days....my bad...........Just thought I'd share...Topside


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Band him as soon as "both" are "down" I am going to band the Jersey calf I have.
He is now a month old, and just now can I get at "both" to band. LOL
I feed milk longer then most people do I have one calf at a time and I will continue to give him milk for another month, he is also drinking water and eating grain just fine, and nibbling on hay, not eating hey so much but is doing great on grain eating. I have the correct banding "tool and bands" but a few years ago I just wrapped a rubber band very TIGHT. It work. lol


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Banding - covered.
Feeding - 1 gallon a day - spread it out and feed it as often as you want - just not much more than that.
Grain: - get him on it now.
Hay: - he will thank you ( unless you have great pasture for him)
I feed milk for 2-3 months, depending on how well he is eating other foods.
Do you have flies still? Weepy eyes can come from fly irriatation.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

You are getting great advice from every one. Don`t over feed the milk a gallon a day is enough for a jersey at one month, hay(grass/mix) for sure, and a few handfuls of grain mix. More people kill Jersey calves with trying to over feed them on milk. ArabianKnight, I have you beat on feeding calves I have some three and four months I`m still feeding milk. I have plenty of whole raw milk, so I use it for them. I almost starve a baby calf the first week, but I never loose any calves to scours.>Thanks Marc


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Best advice I ever got was from Topside and/or Agman; don't don't don't don't overfeed the milk replacer.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

springvalley said:


> You are getting great advice from every one. Don`t over feed the milk a gallon a day is enough for a jersey at one month, hay(grass/mix) for sure, and a few handfuls of grain mix. More people kill Jersey calves with trying to over feed them on milk. *ArabianKnight, I have you beat on feeding calves I have some three and four months I`m still feeding milk*.


I really should have said, I feed the entire bag of milk replacer (50#), for my one Jersey calf at no more then then 2 qts. twice a day.
Been doing that now one calf every 2 years for the last some 30 years.
Makes some very good eating too.
Not only is Jersey milk sweeter then any other dairy cows milk, but it is sweeter, and IMO all that transfers to the make the meat sweeter and more tender as well.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I am well acquainted with the concept of not overfeeding. I raise sheep. But I didn't know that it was not good for calves too. We can count all his ribs and he is just so skinny, it is hard to look at. I have seen him eating grass already. I leave him out with everyone, all the sheep and cows and my cows have young calves. PLus, his creep. What does the manna look like?

WEll, that out of the way, how do you make a bucket calf?  Seriously.
And we do still have flies. He looked better this evening, eye wise.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

How to make a bucket calf. well take your nipple off your bottle hold it between two fingers and let calf suck on it. Slowly lower your hand into a bucket of milk (2 quarts) and he sucks the milk up from the nipple. Now this is going to take some time to learn as it is new to him, and you will swear he has no brains for this. But keep trying and don`t try this if your having a bad day, cause this won`t help. You can also try letting him suck on two fingers, and lower into the bucket of milk, and he will suck it up between your fingers. This is how we always did it before calf bottles came out(yes I`m that old). >Thanks Marc


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Calf manna is a small reddish pellet, brand name http://www.mannapro.com/calf-manna.htm. You can starve a young calf by feeding it too much roughage too soon. It fills up on that and does not get the nutrition to grow. Do not free feed hay, just a small amount to start with add more as he grows. Jerseys always look thin until they are able to take in enough nutrition. Bucket calf, straddle his neck, put 2 fingers in his mouth, let him suck, force his mouth down in the bucket and continue to suck your fingers. Takes time and he will get the concept. That being sayed, just bottle feed him, sucking gets his juices flowing and helps keep his mouth warm, especially if he isn't real healthy. Calves sometimes get hollow eyes or eyes look sunk in their heads and weep, sign of dehydration, keep that fresh water in at all times, watch for scours, causes dehydration also. Even giving some water in a bottle in the middle of the day if he seems thirsty won't hurt him. I always had better luck keeping bottle babies seperated for the first 3 months, you know what they are eating and drinking....James


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Bucket feeding: do like Marc said....only if you use your fingers - slowly take them out of his mouth so he can eventually get the idea that he doesn't need them. Some calves get it the first try ...others like mine, take a while. But I finally won!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> Bucket feeding: do like Marc said....only if you use your fingers - slowly take them out of his mouth so he can eventually get the idea that he doesn't need them. Some calves get it the first try ...others like mine, take a while. But I finally won!


 And if the teeth are getting sharp, you can use the nipple from the bottle, have the calf start on the nipple just above the milk and slowly bring the nipple into the milk and then slowly take the nipple out of his mouth. That works also, to break to a bucket.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes I forgot to say you eventually take the niple out and your fingers out of his mouth when he gets the hang out of drinking from the bucket. Thank you Callie, must have something to do with my age now. >Thanks Marc


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I forgot to ask when or if we ever increase the amount of milk he is taking? I guess I don't with lambs... But I don't know about calves.

thanks!


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

You don't have to increase. As they age they will eat more grains which is good for stomach development. If you have more milk and don't know what to do with it, start upping the calf around 6-8 weeks old and increase very slowly...Topside


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

He is 5 weeks now and still not eating his creep. I even put some replacer powder on it for him. How are your calves doing eating wise at 5 weeks?

I put him inside in a pen at night with his creep and water and let him out during the day.
We have 2 miniature cows and a bull and a 3 month mini calf and a calf born 2 days ago too. My goal is to have him join the herd and have calf buddies to play with. Calves are miserable alone. If he doesn't join the cows, hopefully, he will soon get spry enough to appreciate the 60 ewes and lambs jostling hm about all day long. 

He has a large abscess on his face, bigger than a softball. It is only actinobacillosis and just needs to drain. He was seen by the vet. I have to say I prefer cruels on sheep- so much smaller and goes away faster and not so deadly stinky as this poor calf! But does anyone know how long that will take to stop draining? I know it won't totally disappear because of scar tissue at this point but the stink is very stinky! So he has no friends quite yet- too stinky.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm no vet so take my advice very loosely, but I usually treat abcesses by irrigating with iodine. Then, if infection persists I give NuFlor or Excede. If it's deadly stinky with the type of heat we've been having it's bound to be a good draw for flies and other critters which could lead you to more problems. Just my two cents.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Good advice Francis. > Thanks Marc


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

One reason it's not eating grain is because it drinking to much milk. See post #1.
A calf @ three weeks old will be eating roughly one pound of grain per day.
Last reason he's not eating grain is because it hurts to chew.
I'm onboard with Francis and Marc...All jaw knots get lance here at Topside 1. Never seen one the size of a softball, walnut size yes. Don't lance just because I do, do what you thinks best....Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If it's draining and stinks I'd lance, squeeze and douche with 7% iodine several times in a row. Iodine needs to be squirted right into the wound. I do it twice 12 hours apart and then let it heal....Once again that's me.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey guys
You're right. The vet did lance it and put iodine in a vein in its ear. He didn't put it in the wound itself and he told me not to since I asked if I could. But you guys do this all the time? Does it shrink much? How long does it take to heal? 

I didn't think of hurting to chew...
I spray for flies.

He is doing a pretty good job of drinking from a bucket. WE have done it twice so far. He likes the nipple to be in the pail even if he isn't drinking out of it properly. But when he has it right side up, he knows to lower it into the milk to drink. He seems like a smart calf and it won't be long before he has it down pat.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

I decided to try irrigating with iodine. Do you use a needle to irrigate it? What size needle?
I also have something else I could use, a syringe with a long curved plastic end to it that I got when I had a tooth pulled but that would hurt more than a needle I think unless I got it in the 3 drainage sites exactly... We'll see. I only have small needles for sheep on hand.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If it's an open abcess that's draining I use a syringe with the needle removed. If it's not yet been lanced I use an 18 guage needle to prick it and then use another made hole to insert a syringe or two of iodine. NOTE: you might want to have a way to contain the calf's head. They don't take too kindly to this procedure. 

I don't think the guage of needle is as important as getting the cleansing effect of the iodine. A little bit goes a long ways towards improving conditions. Usually, once it's been irrigated and allowed to drain well it starts to shrink and dry up pretty quick. If all goes well you shouldn't have more than a wrinkled up sore in a couple of weeks. (once it starts shrinking and drying up I stop irrigating with iodine.)


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

OKay I did it this morning but the abscess is pretty hard at this point. I tried to put it in the holes that were draining... one hole took it in and then shot it right back out. Other places would hardly take the iodine in if at all... It is a lot of scar tissue. I don't care that he has an enormous head. I just want to clear up the infection. What is there will never go away. I will keep up with the iodine to clear up what little there is left. But more importantly I guess, is that thanks to you guys, next time I run across this, I can treat it hurriedly and then it can shrivel up like you said! Thanks!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

You'd be surprised how much that hard knot might shrivel over time. It may always be a calous, but maybe not a pouch of leather hanging from the skin. 

BTW, running low pressure cool water from the hose is really good therapy for wounds of most kinds and seems to help the skin draw up better. (Just keep it out of the calfs ears)


----------

